# mal che vada



## Schenker

Hola, este es el contexto:

E se vorrà continuare a studiare l’inglese, mal che vada c'è sempre il British Institutes.


----------



## Cristina.

Mal que bien.


----------



## Silvia10975

¿En español entonces cómo sería la frase?
_Y si querrá (¿se usa futuro o subjuntivo?) seguir estudiando inglés, mal que bien siempre le quedará el British Institute._
¿Es correcta así?


----------



## Elisabetha76

mal que vada en español podría ser ???...y si val mal ...


----------



## Neuromante

Me suena que lo que no va muy bien es el "British Institute" Si es así sería "Por mal que vaya"
Pero la frase me resulta ambigua, cuestión de las preposiciones


----------



## Cristina.

La verdad es que 'mal que bien' nunca lo he escuchado.
Yo he cogido la definición del Tam.
Es más usado "de todas formas" o "sea como sea" = comunque 

mal que bien 
*mal que bien*


*mal que bien* loc. adv. Superando una serie de obstáculos: _mal que bien, terminó asimilándolo._ || loc. adv. De cualquier manera, como fuere:_ hizo el examen mal que bien.__© Espasa Calpe, S.A._


----------



## Schenker

"Mal que bien" nunca lo había escuchado, sí en cambio "mal que mal". 
Pero "de todas formas" y "sea como sea", son muy usados y conocidos y quedan bien.

Gracias.


----------



## Cristina.

Lo que me extraña es que entonces mal che vada sería sinónimo de comunque. Quizá es que 'mal che vada' es menos coloquial.


----------



## kolya97

"Mal que bien" me parece la traducción exacta (punto de vista de un colombo-venezolano).


----------



## sabrinita85

Cristina. said:


> Lo que me extraña es que entonces mal che vada sería sinónimo de *comunque*.


Exacto.
Por ejemplo:
Mal che vada, sarà un successo = Ad ogni modo sarà un successo / Sarà comunque un successo.



> Quizá es que 'mal che vada' es menos coloquial.


*Mal(e) che vada* / *Male che va* è usato anche e soprattutto nel linguaggio colloquiale.
In uno scritto formale, ad esempio, io non scriverei mai "male che va".


----------



## Schenker

Ah, muchas gracias por la explicación.

Saludos.


----------



## Silvia10975

In effetti il "mal che vada" suona in italiano un po' come "nella peggiore delle ipotesi resta comunque almeno questa opzione". Dico questo perché, dopo aver letto i successivi post, la prima espressione del "mal que bien" non mi quadra più... E, come dire, ulteriori chiarimenti non fanno mai male!!
Silvia.


----------



## kolya97

s10975 said:


> In effetti il "mal che vada" suona in italiano un po' come "nella peggiore delle ipotesi resta comunque almeno questa opzione". Dico questo perché, dopo aver letto i successivi post, la prima espressione del "mal que bien" non mi quadra più... E, come dire, ulteriori chiarimenti non fanno mai male!!
> Silvia.


 
Il "mal que bien" io lo uso spesso nei casi in cui, in italiano, direi "tutto sommato", "quanto meno"

Ej. - Mal que bien consiguió trabajo (no el gran empleo, pero le da para vivir)

    - Mal que bien llegamos antes de que cerraran.

Espero te sirva.


----------



## Silvia10975

¡Sí! Me sirve 
Mil gracias Kolya.


----------



## Schenker

Qué curioso que aquí en Chile al "mal que bien" le decimos "mal que mal"...


----------

